# [SOLVED] Mouse and keyboard not working at welcome screen?



## Muskz

Hi. Whenever I'm starting up my computer, my keyboard and mouse stop working at the welcome screen. I've been having to hard-boot (is this bad since it's from the welcome screen?) because I can't manually turn off the computer, and then physically turn the computer back on and open system recovery to be able to do anything. Once in system recovery my mouse and keyboard work, however the keyboard-mouse problem persists at the welcome screen unless I do a system restore. But even after doing a system restore, the problem starts back up again after one or two uses.

I have tried replacing the keyboard and mouse, and I have scanned to see if there's anything wrong with the ports (nothing's wrong). I am using Windows 7 and am the only one that uses this computer. Please help me. Thanks.


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: Mouse and keyboard not working at welcome screen?*

Need some specs...

What brand is the computer?

If home built, mobo brand and p/n.

What type of mouse & keyboard? PS2 or USB?

When you say you enter system recovery, do you mean Safe Mode?

This problem sounds like you don't have all the drivers for the motherboard installed.


----------



## Muskz

*Re: Mouse and keyboard not working at welcome screen?*



[email protected] said:


> Need some specs...
> 
> What brand is the computer?
> 
> If home built, mobo brand and p/n.
> 
> What type of mouse & keyboard? PS2 or USB?
> 
> When you say you enter system recovery, do you mean Safe Mode?
> 
> This problem sounds like you don't have all the drivers for the motherboard installed.


Specs:

HP Pavilion Elite HPE-310t -Quad Core i5-750 2.66GHz, 6GB RAM, 750GB Hard Drive

USB mouse and keyboard.

No I mean system recovery; after Safe Mode loads up, I can't use the mouse or keyboard at that startup screen.

I actually think that this problem is related to a Window's update, because I found this post that sounds exactly like my problem.


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: Mouse and keyboard not working at welcome screen?*

OK, first things first. That post is from '08, so I'm not sure at this point that it applies. But I have to ask, are you waiting for Windows to search for hardware and install default drivers? Or are you rebooting quickly? (I only ask because I'm the impatient type and sometimes do this...)


----------



## Muskz

*Re: Mouse and keyboard not working at welcome screen?*

I'm waiting a good fifteen minutes each time. My problem's exactly the same as this guys (more updated and in detail), ignore the other link. The mouse and keyboard light up on the BIOS screen, but shut down at the Windows startup process. I hope there's a solution, because I don't want to reinstall my whole OS.

Thanks for all the help, by the way.


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: Mouse and keyboard not working at welcome screen?*

Let me ask this...there is usually a setting in BIOS that turns 'ON' Legacy USB handling. Is that on?


----------



## Muskz

*Re: Mouse and keyboard not working at welcome screen?*



[email protected] said:


> Let me ask this...there is usually a setting in BIOS that turns 'ON' Legacy USB handling. Is that on?


Can't seem to find that option. It just lists all the USB ports and says "enabled" next to them.


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: Mouse and keyboard not working at welcome screen?*

I checked both of my computers, one with an MSI mobo and one with a Dell. Both of them have multiple entries regarding the USB ports and they both have a 'Legacy' setting, along with settings for the USB ports. Perhaps check again in your BIOS in the 'Integrated Peripherals' section?

Meanwhile I'll check your mobo's manual and see if there's any mention in there...


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: Mouse and keyboard not working at welcome screen?*

I looked at all the manuals HP offers online for that model and can't find any info regarding the specifications of the BIOS. Sorry.


----------



## Muskz

*Re: Mouse and keyboard not working at welcome screen?*

Well, I just set everything in the BIOS to its defaults, so unless the USB Legacy is 'OFF' by default, then it should be on. This, however, did not solve my problem, and I recently did a system restore, which usually enables my mouse and keyboard to work temporarily, however this time it did not.

Should I go ahead and get ready to reinstall the OS? Any more solutions?

Thanks.


----------



## Muskz

*Re: Mouse and keyboard not working at welcome screen?*



Muskz said:


> Well, I just set everything in the BIOS to its defaults, so unless the USB Legacy is 'OFF' by default, then it should be on. This, however, did not solve my problem, and I recently did a system restore, which usually enables my mouse and keyboard to work temporarily, however this time it did not.
> 
> Should I go ahead and get ready to reinstall the OS? Any more solutions?
> 
> Thanks.


Never mind, I didn't set the restore point far enough back which leads me to believe that this is related to a windows update. 

(Sorry for double posting, couldn't find the edit button)


----------



## Muskz

*Re: Mouse and keyboard not working at welcome screen?*

~Bump~

Recently got an error 0x8000ffff while doing system restore, if that helps any.


----------



## limjets

*Re: Mouse and keyboard not working at welcome screen?*

Try to start in safe mode or recovery mode.
Create another user account and temporarily disable your current account.
Then restart your PC.


----------



## Muskz

*Re: Mouse and keyboard not working at welcome screen?*

Can't type or move my mouse in safe mode.


----------



## Muskz

*Re: Mouse and keyboard not working at welcome screen?*

Daily bump.


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: Mouse and keyboard not working at welcome screen?*

Sorry for taking so long, I've been busy lately.

OK, I have seen this problem with various computers, usually Dell's. However, it can happen with several mobos and brands in my experience.

What I had to do in those cases was:

1) Remove wireless USB mouse/keyboard combo and just go to plug-in type; (I don't know if yours is wireless or not); 

2) drop back to PS2 style keyboard & mouse. 

3) and as I mentioned above, turn on USB legacy support in the BIOS...which you don't seem to have.

The error code refers to an issue that can occur when you're trying to install a security update and you haven't installed SP2 yet (you show you have SP1). I'm not absolutely sure that's what's causing or caused your non-function but it could have had something to do with it.

Link about error code...

There is a way to tell if it's the update that caused the problem. You might have to borrow someone else's computer. Follow these instructions for Ubuntu Live CD , create it, and boot to that. If you have mouse & keyboard when that's running then it's the OS. Actually, any bootable testing CD should give you mouse & keyboard.


----------



## Muskz

*Re: Mouse and keyboard not working at welcome screen?*

The problem has seemed to have gone away on its own. Thanks for all the help anyways.


----------



## Aelsrode

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f15/mouse-and-keyboard-not-working-help-612430.html


----------



## Gemini365i

Hello,

I just wanted to let u know, I had this same issue for about 2 weeks. Basically what happened was a bad install of my AMD Chipset drivers. When I attempted to upgrade, the install didn't go all the way through.
I then restarted my system, and BAM! No Mouse or Keyboard functionality thru USB.

Even when I went into SAFE MODE the Mouse and Keyboard were not functional. The only time they worked was when the computer first attempted to start, BEFORE windows loaded.
So, this means that your issue is a software problem.

I thought it was some other software that I installed, and ran a restore session, but that wasn't the issue. Still no functionality.

I even tried removing my CMOS battery, to reset it, since some people said that had solved their problems...Still nothing.

I then read other forums around the web using my Android phone to try and find a solution, only those solutions were no help.

I was also advised to run: MSCONFIG and Hide all Windows programs and then stop every other driver, source from loading (of course if my mouse and kb worked, I would have tried that).

I had even read that because I was using USB, that I should try using a PS/2 Mouse and Keyboard connection.

It took me 2 weeks to get the correct PS2 adapter that worked, which would essentially allow me access to my system again...

I Purchased a USB A Female to PS2 (MDIN6) Male Adapter (for Mouse) from SFCable.com

This my friends, was a lifesaver. I only have one PS2 port on my system, so I used my mouse to try every option I had previously read about. Of course you cannot type because the keyboard doesn't work, so you need to know the location of the folder where the programs you are trying to run are.

So, a little after I got back into my system, and I closed down all programs, the warning screen came up that ALL of my USB Ports failed and could not be updated. I even Uninstalled every last USB port from the System Properties and restarted, and still that didn't work.

I had forgotten that during the time when this problem arose, there was a failed install of my AMD chipset drivers, so luckily I had not deleted the source file and I tried to reinstall, and VIOLA! I'm back up and running and my USB ports are restored and everything is working!


I hope this solution is able to help other people out there.

Thanks,
JE - [email protected]


----------



## ukd

For any others that are still dealing with the problem, you can find a solution here:

blog.eddsn.com » PS/2 keyboard not working


----------



## breelte

Gemini365i said:


> Hello,
> 
> I just wanted to let u know, I had this same issue for about 2 weeks. Basically what happened was a bad install of my AMD Chipset drivers. When I attempted to upgrade, the install didn't go all the way through.
> I then restarted my system, and BAM! No Mouse or Keyboard functionality thru USB.
> 
> Even when I went into SAFE MODE the Mouse and Keyboard were not functional. The only time they worked was when the computer first attempted to start, BEFORE windows loaded.
> So, this means that your issue is a software problem.
> 
> I thought it was some other software that I installed, and ran a restore session, but that wasn't the issue. Still no functionality.
> 
> I even tried removing my CMOS battery, to reset it, since some people said that had solved their problems...Still nothing.
> 
> I then read other forums around the web using my Android phone to try and find a solution, only those solutions were no help.
> 
> I was also advised to run: MSCONFIG and Hide all Windows programs and then stop every other driver, source from loading (of course if my mouse and kb worked, I would have tried that).
> 
> I had even read that because I was using USB, that I should try using a PS/2 Mouse and Keyboard connection.
> 
> It took me 2 weeks to get the correct PS2 adapter that worked, which would essentially allow me access to my system again...
> 
> I Purchased a USB A Female to PS2 (MDIN6) Male Adapter (for Mouse) from SFCable.com
> 
> This my friends, was a lifesaver. I only have one PS2 port on my system, so I used my mouse to try every option I had previously read about. Of course you cannot type because the keyboard doesn't work, so you need to know the location of the folder where the programs you are trying to run are.
> 
> So, a little after I got back into my system, and I closed down all programs, the warning screen came up that ALL of my USB Ports failed and could not be updated. I even Uninstalled every last USB port from the System Properties and restarted, and still that didn't work.
> 
> I had forgotten that during the time when this problem arose, there was a failed install of my AMD chipset drivers, so luckily I had not deleted the source file and I tried to reinstall, and VIOLA! I'm back up and running and my USB ports are restored and everything is working!
> 
> 
> I hope this solution is able to help other people out there.
> 
> Thanks,
> JE - [email protected]


----------



## breelte

I ran into the same problem. My mouse and keyborard stopped working when Windows started. It is a Dell Desktop, xp and sp2.

Thank JE for the story. I have two questions.

1. My PC has no ps2, only usb. What can I do?

1. It seems like the failed installation of AMD chipset drivers was the key to the problem of JE. In my case, the problem arose when I movede the pc to another house. Does anyone have any suggestion to what I can try?


----------

